# How To Replace the Cooling Unit on New Air 280E Wineador



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Just wanted to post a helpful thread in case anyone else runs into this issue. So a littler over a week ago the cooling unit on my New Air 280E wineador crapped out on me. I posted this thread for help and received various feedback:

Ugh, Wineador Help Requested

After speaking to Air & Water (the distributor) I learned that the cooling unit had stopped working. Only the cooling unit needed to be replaced; the circuit board was in fine working order. They assessed that this was the case because the lights and fans were still working but the temp wasnt dropping. Pretty simple really.

Because I was covered under my 3 year warranty they agreed to send the replacement parts, I just had to pay shipping.

The parts arrived a few days later, all one solid piece with all of the fans connected etc.:



What youll need:
1 Needle nose wire stripper
Phillips Head screwdriver (pc nerds can use your ESD safe anti static, though not necessary)
Electric Tape

First step is to remove the back panel



With the back panel removed you now have access to the cooling unit (below) and circuit board (above)



Disconnect the remaining 2 and 3 pin fan headers from the circuit board (left side) and cut the positive (red) and negative (black) wires as they are soldered onto the board. Cut these wires close to the cooling unit, not the board.



Now you may remove the cooling kit. To remove the cooling kit, only two screws need to be removed, they are located on the left and right sides, behind the two fans



Toss out the old unit, line up the new one and put the two screws you just removed back in. Splice the red and black wires using your pliers and tape.





Reconnect all of your fan headers. Black wire with white clip to NTC1 port (vertical). Red and Black fan wire w/red clip to white fan headers (horizontal).



Tidy up if you like



Reload and stabilize (room temp is 75 in this pic)



Final step, relax and have a smoke!


----------



## daleo8803 (Jul 29, 2014)

Very cool. Glad u posted this. Hope mine last a while tho! Lol


----------



## streetz166 (May 20, 2014)

+RG Great how-to! Bookmarked even though I hope i'll never need it


----------



## d32 (Jan 26, 2010)

wow thats the same circuit board used in my 2008 vinotemp, good to know as vinotemp wants 75 bucks for one now. Nice collection


----------

